# genetically mutated lobster



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.bangornews.com/news/templates/?a=137338


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I have seen some in person.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, 1 in 50 million lobsters, what are the odds of that? He would've had a better change with the lottery.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I saw two at BIO in Bedford NS... one of the biggest oceanography faciliyies in the world. I job shadowed there for a class in highschool... it was amazing. There labs were rediculous and they have pretty much every Atlantic species that can be housed in an aquarium. They also had an aquarium a little smaller than an olympic sized swimming pool, it had things like cod, flounder, haddock, and halibut which are MONSTERS!!!


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I wonder if one side tastes better than the other


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

chompy said:


> I saw two at BIO in Bedford NS... one of the biggest oceanography faciliyies in the world. I job shadowed there for a class in highschool... it was amazing. There labs were rediculous and they have pretty much every Atlantic species that can be housed in an aquarium. They also had an aquarium a little smaller than an olympic sized swimming pool, it had things like cod, flounder, haddock, and halibut which are MONSTERS!!!


Darn, it must be nice to have that kind of access. Wish my high school had that kind of thing. Where is this in NS. Been there once, but never know that there was such a facility. Otherwise, I would've taken the time to visite there.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Darn, it must be nice to have that kind of access. Wish my high school had that kind of thing. Where is this in NS. Been there once, but never know that there was such a facility. Otherwise, I would've taken the time to visite there.


It is underneath the Mckay bridge on the Dartmouth side. Scarborough is to Toronto what Bedford is to Dartmouth. Its a big building with coast guard and research vessels in front of it. You might not be able to see it all, the only reason I saw many things is because I job shadowed someone in the lab. Check it out next time... BIO= Bedford Institute of Oceanography.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Its funny. Ask any lobster fisherman & they aren't that rare.


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

But nobody sees as much lobster than a fisherman...they're bound to know someone who has seen on. The odds are with them, they're still very rare.


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I actually found a pick of one of the lobsters I saw. It's from a fish symposium from back home (NS). They have talks at BIO... pretty sweet place to have meetings! I showed up after the tour though, I just was there for the talk. This lobster is actually male on one half and female on the other!
http://www.eastcoastaquariumsociety.ca/forum/viewtopic.php?id=5004


----------

